# Unclear with one of Rally signs



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was practice with Sophie to prepare for Rally Novice A. When I get to one of the Rally signs that said "Spiral Right, Dog Outside", this got me confusing and here is why. Here is the first picture, you can see the sign is located on the right side. So I start on the left side and start walking outside right following the exactly what the second picture #21 rules does. However, the trainer halt me saying I did the wrong and I was suppose to do this way by following the third picture with yellow path that the trainer expect me to do. But I told him that I am following the rules #21 and the sign is suppose to be located on left side of cone instead of the right because it doesn't say to put sign on the right side of the cone and walking in different way. He said it doesn't matter which sign to put at and I told him I am afraid to get penalty points for doing this that are not mentioned in the book. So I need your knowledge and experience. Is the trainer doing correct or wrong that the sign should be located on the left side of cone and I should always follow this sign path rule by start on the left and walk outside right?


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

To me, that looks like your trainer designed a course that isn't really that technically correct.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You are correct.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

The sign description in the regs states:
"The exercise sign is placed near or on the first pylon or post where the spiral is started " 


I think you're trainer is "technically correct" although I've never seen cone exercises with an approach toward the side of a line like this, I've only ever seen them set up where you aprproach them in line.

My impression is most judges try to set up a course that flows well and doesn't unduly set up tricks or confusion. The above set up forces you to make a sharp (depending how close or far you approach it from) left turn into the exercise that I don't think is a natural part of this exercise. 

Not an expert, just my impression. Thanks for getting me to think about this.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

boomers_dawn said:


> The sign description in the regs states:
> "The exercise sign is placed near or on the first pylon or post where the spiral is started "




This is interesting statement if you can read carefully on *"post where the spiral is started"*. This seem clearly stated that to put a sign on cone where I would start immediately right spiral. The trainer way does not because I have to start on the right side then turn left to get around the left cone to start do Spiral right and do spiral to the right instead of right spiral to the left from what the rules mentioned. The first turn left is technically wrong because it suppose to be turn right all the way until complete all 3 pylons.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't think about right and left cones, think about first, second, third cone. Sign is always by first cone. I keep reading your post and looking at pictures and I'm not really getting what you are saying


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Jodie, I think that's the best way to look at it, first, second, third.

What goldenlove88 is saying is since the sign says "must turn to the right when moving around each pilon or post" , they interpreted the "first cone" as being the one on the left (not the one on the right with the sign on it) since that is where you would start all right turns.

Follow Jodie's logic and you can't go wrong: look for the sign, that's the first cone, keep the dog on the outside and you're all good.


----------

